# Howdy



## MircleWorker (Mar 2, 2006)

I just saw this. I guess I'm not too observant. I better say howdy. I'm Chris from Grand Rapids, MI. I'm a technical director at a three going on four year old facility "CAW". So far this looks like an great community of pros. Chris


----------



## soundlight (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a pretty decent place you've got there. Being a lighting and sound person, I would hope for something more than a K1 for a sound console, but it's soundcraft, so it can't all be too bad.

Welcome.

(Ha! I beat the welcome wagon.)


----------



## MircleWorker (Mar 2, 2006)

It's always about the dollars. You get what you can afford. Plus it came with the join.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to agree there, knowing where I work...I'm the student tech director at a public high school with little to no budget for tech.


----------

